# Seeker blank for sale



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Seeker CJBF80H blank with black metal gimbal already glued on...$75.

Bought this blank a long time ago to make a jigging rod. Guess I got started by gluing the gimbal on, but never made it around to finishing the rod. It's been sitting around the house collecting dust since.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

New price - $50

*Seeker CJBF80H Jig & Bait Rod Blank | mudhole.com*

www.mudhole.com/*CJBF80H*


$155.00 - ‎Out of stock
_Seeker CJBF80H_ Jig & Bait Rod Blank. (0) SKU: #CJBF80H. $155.00. 8'0" | 30-50 lb. | Fast Action | 1 Piece | 9.0 Tip | 1.16 Butt.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm interested, sent a PM - need to know where you are

Steve


----------

